# More Seiko Lcds



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks to a couple of ebay wins and also Foggys generosity I have been able to expand my collection of early Seiko LCDs recently









My favorites remain the 2 front button models ( there is such a variety of these







) but there is a really cool one from Foggy that is controlled by the crown which twists to change to the date etc... the seconds counter is a 'shape' that gets formed every 15 seconds before starting again


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

That's quite a collection Jase. Nice one! The 2nd from the top left brings back some memories!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks, there is a very noticable difference between the 1970s ones and the 80s ones, the 'first' generation LCDs were very well built indeed, but as they became popular they became cheaper and feel cheaper too, in the end I guess they became allmost disposable....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's a good collection ..... so quickly put together as well









Nice one Jase and Foggy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> That's a good collection ..... so quickly put together as well


And _secretly_ put together too









Didn't know you were collecting those Jase.... nice!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a patient with a Seiko he'd had since the seventies. He'd never had any trouble with it, apart from the battery changes.

He'd never bought another watch







. It was expensive but good value to have lasted so long.

He asked me if they were collectable and of any value. I didn't know







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> He asked me if they were collectable and of any value. I didn't know


Some are some arnt John, I dont think Ive spent more than Â£150 total on the ones Ive got


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

NWhat's the model number of the top secioonfd right.ice collection Jason, I have a few G-Shocks, no metal, but most Casio's hold some appeal to me. Not bad for only Â£150









Whats the model number of the top, second right?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That would be 0439-5007














If thats the one I think you mean









Counting from the left do you mean number 5?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> That would be 0439-5007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I meant top row, second from the left, I don't know why I said right.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I thought you might









Thats the Worldtimer I traded with Johnbaz,

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=13582

Hawkeys got a Worldtimer he needs to learn to live without too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I thought you might
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that a lot







He knows where to find me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sorry, I mean he has a different style one









Hes got my address too


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I've only got these two










and










Had them both since new the seal on the calculator battery hatch is all that is missing.

I've never seen others like them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive seen the calc on flea bay a couple of times, very cool


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Your collection is coming along nicely, Jase. As you know, I've been sorting out my stuff lately - I've found 8 Seiko LCD's I forgot I had, so far







Crappy photo below










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice stash Foggy









Its the 'so far' that made me chuckle


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase,

I see you have the Seiko LCD with the analogue hands. Does that one work???

Regs

Bry



jasonm said:


> Nice stash Foggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I also found a NOS Avia LCD in a box, which I forgot I had. Not sure if it works as I've never worked it out, or found much info. I wonder if anyone has the gear to check these watches out and get them working if there's not a major problem ? I remember it lit up last time I put a battery in, but I couldn't work out how to set it









Just found a link to the Avia I'm talking about. It's not commercial, so should be ok to post here.

http://www.scienceandsociety.co.uk/results...ag=2&imagepos=2

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No Bry, it doesnt....

Foggy, thats a great find, very rare I would imagine









The fact it lights up is a good sign.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase PM sent!



jasonm said:


> No Bry, it doesnt....
> 
> Foggy, thats a great find, very rare I would imagine
> 
> ...


----------

